# Withdrawal time for Safeguard paste



## Jschleich (Oct 19, 2014)

We have had a couple of coughing barrows and one coughing gilt so we did a 3 day treatment of Safeguard paste for all of our pigs. Our barrows are getting near butcher size and one of them, who has seemed to grow faster than the rest, could be butchered any day as he is around 250 lbs.

I know with the Safeguard pellets they say there is no withdrawal time, however since the paste is technically a horse wormer, I cannot find any info on withdrawal before butchering...

Any ideas??


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

I just de-wormed my horses with safeguard. It stated on the tube (the large one requiring the metal gun like for caulk tubes) do not slaughter cattle within 8 days after last treatment. It also stated not to use in veal calves, FWIW.

I am not certain safeguard is effective against roundworm, which is the likely parasite for coughing in pigs. I've used ivomec/ivermetrin for round worms instead. Have you seen expelled roundworms? Has the coughing ceased?


----------



## Jschleich (Oct 19, 2014)

We have been rotating Ivermectin and Safeguard. I havent seen any worms this round but have in the past. The coughing hasnt stopped however the last round they got was 2 days ago. Not sure if it would in that amount of time.


This is probably for a different thread as its off the original topic I posted but...

We have been battling this cough,off and on all winter. It has been very wet here and I think that has something to do with it. Our pigs are being rotated every couple weeks but everything turns to soupy mud within a day or two of them being in a new area

We have the gilt and one of the barrows antibiotics along with the worming with no luck either. We started with Duramyacin then switched to Penicillin. They are all up, active and eating normal. No fever, just a cough and every now and then a slightly runny nose.

I want to get this solved as the gilt is going to be a breeder and the barrows are bound for the freezer soon.

We have a couple barrows that it hasnt seemed to effect as well as a boar and a sow that is very close to farrowing.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm, maybe it's not worms, then. I would be more concerned about the withdrawal time for antibiotics than the wormer. Probably a vet could help with that information. 
Hopefully the sow is okay and the babies are healthy.


----------



## Jschleich (Oct 19, 2014)

The ones that have had antibiotics are not going to be slaughtered anytime soon. 

Unfortunately as much as I don't want to give antibiotics, I have to try and solve the problem. I don't know about you but I can't exactly just sit there and let them get worse and take the chance of spreading it to the others.

The sow is fine and in a completely different area than these guys.

The one that is ready for slaughter has not had any antibiotics. Ever.

I would still like to know if anyone has any idea about the withdrawal time with safeguard paste?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Jschleich said:


> The ones that have had antibiotics are not going to be slaughtered anytime soon.
> 
> Unfortunately as much as I don't want to give antibiotics, I have to try and solve the problem. I don't know about you but I can't exactly just sit there and let them get worse and take the chance of spreading it to the others.
> 
> ...


http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/dewormerchart1.html

8 Days says the link above.


----------



## Jschleich (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you for that link! 

The 8 days is technically for cattle, but I would think that's as close as an answer as I will get. I should be able to hold off the butchering for about 2 weeks after the last worming. This makes me feel a little better.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Jschleich said:


> Thank you for that link!
> 
> The 8 days is technically for cattle, but I would think that's as close as an answer as I will get. I should be able to hold off the butchering for about 2 weeks after the last worming. This makes me feel a little better.


Most of the ones i have seen say 0 days. I prefer to wait at least 8-10 day to be on the safe side.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Jschleich said:


> I don't know about you but I can't exactly just sit there and let them get worse and take the chance of spreading it to the others.
> 
> I would still like to know if anyone has any idea about the withdrawal time with safeguard paste?


No, I didn't at all suggest you "just sit there and let them get worse...".
I have used antibiotics on rare occasions as needed, and I make sure to ask the vet the withdrawal time. I was simply trying to offer a little moral support to you.
Same reason I posted what I could about the safeguard paste, which technically isn't indicated for use in pigs.

Just trying to help.


----------

